# Korean ver. of "rain manna"?



## kimko_379

I was wondering if you could possibly tell me what is the above verb used for the translation of "Exodus" 16:4.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## moondeer

"하늘에서 양식을 비같이 내리리니...." That's from the 1962 Korean Bible Society Bible. "I will rain down food from heaven"


----------



## kimko_379

The literal/almost-word-for-word translation would be:
"From heaven, the food (like rain) will rain down," correct?


----------



## moondeer

That's right, except in English you would not use "the" in this case of "food." And technically, 내리다 means "come down." So, "From heaven food like rain will come down." (And perhaps you know that -을 in 양식을 is an object marker: it shows that the word 양식 is a direct object.)


----------



## kimko_379

I still have a question:  Why does the verb "come down" take an object-noun?  Where is the (auxiliary-)verb corresponding to "let" or "make/cause to"?  I'm such a beginner that I fail to know the ABC of the Korean grammar.


----------



## moondeer

Right, it's trickier than it appears. In the construction "it is raining," you have "비가 내리다." (lit., "The rain is falling/coming down.") "비" takes a subject marker in that case ("가").
The "topic" of the sentence (what English speakers would think of as the subject) is implied. God is speaking, so to make the main subject (=topic) explicit, you would have "나는 하늘에서 양식을 비같이 내리리니...."  
You didn't ask this, but the second "리" in "내리리다" refers to future tense.
Finally, I'm not 100% sure about my answer to this part, but I think the "make/cause to" idea is implied by the object marker on 양식.


----------

